# Destiny 2 vs. Warframe vs. The Division



## taller33 (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin, alle 3 sind zwar Actionspiele, aber auch MMO's im Kern. So nun BTT.

Ich bin seid kurzem stolzer Xbox One X Besitzer und habe Bock auf einen Loot-Shooter um mir die Wartezeit auf Anthem zu verkürzen und ja, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir The Divison 2 zu gönnen 

Da ich Destiny 2 bereits besitze und Warframe kostenlos ist, The Divison Teil von Gamepass, habe ich quasi die volle Auswahl. Ich lege überhaupt keinen Wert auf PvP. Der PvE-Content ist mir wichtig. Außerdem kann ich nur ab und an mal ein Stündchen spielen und möchte dann auch Progression machen. Ich habe leider keine Zeit stundenlang zu zocken, grinden und farmen um voran zu kommen.

Welches der 3 Spiele würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2019)

Ich würde The Division nehmen, das hat auch eine einigermaßen lange Kampagne, die man auch einigermaßen vernünftig alleine spielen kann. Die Kampagne von Destiny hat man in unter 10h durch...


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Januar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich würde The Division nehmen, das hat auch eine einigermaßen lange Kampagne, die man auch einigermaßen vernünftig alleine spielen kann. Die Kampagne von Destiny hat man in unter 10h durch...



Ich sekundiere.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2019)

taller33 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich nur ab und an mal ein Stündchen spielen und möchte dann auch Progression machen. Ich habe leider keine Zeit stundenlang zu zocken, grinden und farmen um voran zu kommen.



Dann weiß ich nicht warum du hier Warframe ins Spiel bringst. Das Spiel lebt vom grinden und farmen! 

PS: Damit du weißt was ich meine ich spiele es seit 2014 (davon 2 Jahre extrem) und habe fast 3.000 Stunden damit verbracht. Einige meines Ex-Clans (EGT) sitzen schon 5.500 Stunden davor und leveln ihre Waffen.


----------

